# 10.37.129.1 - What is this IP address??



## peterv6 (Apr 14, 2010)

My system:
17" MacBook Pro, OS X 10.6.6, Parallels 6, Windows XP SP3 virtual machine, Kubuntu 10.04 virtual machine.

In OS X, I'm running a utility called IP Scanner that displays the following information:


```
discovered users & devices  IP Addresses  MAC Addresses
virtual NIC                 10.37.129.1   00:1c:42:00:00:09
virtual NIC                 10.37.129.2   00:1c:42:00:00:19
```
The two entries listed above are what concern me. The 10.37.129.2 IP address is for a virtual nic that is used by Parallels. The other, 10.37.129.1 I haven't been able to figure out what it is, or where it's coming from. I tried ifconfig in terminal, but it doesn't appear there.

Can anyone help me figure this out?
Thanks in advance....

Note: information for OS X the Parallels virtual machines does display correctly.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I haven't used Parallels in a while, but VMware always installs 2 network connections for each machine by default. I'm sure it is something similar. It is probably only used for some types of connection options, such as some bridged connections.

What would it "concern" you? It is not a public IP address, anyway.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> I haven't used Parallels in a while, but VMware always installs 2 network connections for each machine by default. I'm sure it is something similar. It is probably only used for some types of connection options, such as some bridged connections.
> 
> What would it "concern" you? It is not a public IP address, anyway.


You are correct.

Besides just knowing this, the MAC addresses start with the same 3 pairs (00:1c:42) which indicates they are from the same manufacturer. Looking up that info you do indeed see it is Parallels.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

looks like to me that they are the IP addresses of your virtual windows machine and your virutal unbutu machine. I would have zero worries about this to be honest.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

shanewatson said:


> you can get the ip address software here at http://whatismyipaddress.com/ and to get ip address you can go here at http://www.whoisxy.com.


This won't do any good since both these IPs aren't Internet routable IPs but reserved IPs for local networks.
One for Class A (10.0.0.0  10.255.255.255), Class B (172.16.0.0  172.31.255.255), and Class C (192.168.0.0  192.168.255.255).

Both the addresses asked by the OP are from Parallels.
There are two IPs because there is one each for the different network adapter modes Parallels could use: NAT or bridged mode.


----------

